# Any one hear of this...?



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19724

I won it and since I am under age and am not familiar with this brand. Does anyone have any info about it other than what is written? I want to give it to my parents and tell them about it.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Why not ask the source about it  He should know. 



Stacey


----------

